# Monday's Special $25!



## digpcola (Nov 17, 2010)

Call 850-356-4713 for Monday's lawn care special. We are licensed and insured. This price is good for the pensacola area only. Price varies for other areas. Get your lawn looking good for only $25! Check us out at www.digpcola.com for more info on all the services that we can provide and pictures of recent work. Contact us by phone or website now thru Monday to lock down this special price.


----------

